# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Взрыв в Минском метро

## Sanych

"На станции метро "Октябрьская" был слышен сильный хлопок. На место выехала бригада МЧС", - сообщил помощник начальника Минского городского управления МЧС Виталий Дембовский. На данный момент обстоятельства выясняются.

На станции сильное задымление, проходит эвакуация людей, - рассказывают очевидцы. 

На станциях метро пл. Якуба Колоса и пл. Ленина пассажиров не пускают в метро. 

Корреспонденту TUT.BY Николаю Щетько удалось поговорить с очевидцами происшествия. По словам свидетелей, взрыв произошел на станции Октябрьская, как только открылись двери поезда, следовавшего со стороны Уручья. Где точно произошел взрыв – на платформе или в самом поезде, точно не известно. Собеседники корреспондента TUT.BY сообщили, что видели пострадавших, которые лежали на платформе. Чуть позже на TUT.BY появится интервью с очевидцами.

- Взрыв произошел в районе эскалатора между Октябрьской и Купаловской. Я успела подняться на эскалаторе, как произошел взрыв. Было такое чувство, что обвалилась крыша. Повернулась, чтобы посмотреть что произошло, но все было в пыли. Ничего не было видно. А на несколько минут заложило уши, - вспоминает Евгения, которая оказалось в момент взрыва в метро. - Я слышала, как милиция просила покинуть всех метро, затем увидела женщину с окровавленной головой, на улице была милиция и скорая. 

По словам еще одного очевидца, Сергея Сахарова,  который в момент взрыва находился на переходе между Купаловской и Октябрьской, после взрыва со стороны эскалатора "полетели осколки черного цвета и повалил въедливый дым. Уже через секунду не было видно турникета", - отметил Сергей. Затем с обеих веток метро побежали люди… 

TUT.BY будет вести видеотрансляцию с места события.

----------


## vova230

Да, это ужасная новость. Не верилось что подобное может быть и у нас. Казалось предпосылок к этому нет.

----------


## Sanych

Видео с места трагедии. Слабонервым, людям с больной психикой и детям ограничения к просмотру!!!

----------


## SDS

> Да, это ужасная новость. Не верилось что подобное может быть и у нас. Казалось предпосылок к этому нет.


мы не на необитаемом острове живём, это зимовско-заметалинская пропаганда нам 10-ть последних лет парила, что у нас тут рай земной и небо в облаках

----------


## vova230

Россияне кстати тоже нам сочувствуют.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

_AxaRu отвечает Tom19 на комментарий Сегодня в 10:01 #
_
Я почти верю, что рабочий взорвал бомбу на станции метро. А рецепт взрычатки нашел в интернете.
И то, что он тю-тю очень удобно. Можно мотивы не искать. Какие у дурака могут быть мотивы?
А интернет закрыть.
_-1 1 минус | 0 плюсов Ответить Пожаловаться
lisiserg
lisiserg отвечает AxaRu на комментарий Сегодня в 10:10 #_

Обиделся, что зарплата маленькая.
_0 Ответить Пожаловаться
AxaRu
AxaRu отвечает lisiserg на комментарий Сегодня в 10:32 #
_
Тогда либо белорусские рабочие необидчивые вообще, либо скоро в Минске метра не будет.
_0 Ответить Пожаловаться_

----------


## vova230

Вот в тему терракта видео. Думаю у нас не лучше.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

